
Critical flaws revealed to affect most Intel chips since 1995 - 0x0
http://www.zdnet.com/article/security-flaws-affect-every-intel-chip-since-1995-arm-processors-vulnerable/
======
betterunix2
Hm, looks like the websites describing the bugs...require Javascript. Forgive
me for being a bit nervous about running random code from the Internet at the
moment...

(Edit: problem is gone??)

~~~
delroth
How does <h1>Stay tuned</h1> require Javascript?

~~~
betterunix2
That was not there when I first visited...

